# Torrington Company History



## Balloontyre (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone have info to share on the early 1890-1920 history of the Torrington Company?  I'm looking for the relationship of Torrington with Bridgeport Gun and Implement Company(B.G.I. co).
 Does anyone have product catalogs of Torrington, showing a B.G.I co mark on the product?
Thanks ALL


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 29, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Does anyone have info to share on the early 1890-1920 history of the Torrington Company?  I'm looking for the relationship of Torrington with Bridgeport Gun and Implement Company(B.G.I. co).
> Does anyone have product catalogs of Torrington, showing a B.G.I co mark on the product?
> Thanks ALL








_1891 catalog - Torrington, Conn_

This may not be what you're looking for ,
perhaps this contact can provide more info.
howiebike03@gmail.com


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 29, 2013)

2jakes said:


> _1891 catalog - Torrington, Conn_
> 
> This may not be what you're looking for ,
> perhaps this contact can provide more info.
> howiebike03@gmail.com




2jakes, Howie passed away earlier this month.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 29, 2013)

Speaking of Eagle bicycles. These were very nice.

1899 Eagle Quad Stay Board Track Racer


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 29, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> 2jakes, Howie passed away earlier this month.




Sorry, I didn't know. My sincere condolences .


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 29, 2013)

Giovani what a great bike!


Here are pedal markings showing BGI co on the end cap.
From what I've learned "the standard co" was opened by torrington in 1906 to produce sewing needles among other things. 
I'm wondering how B.G.I. relates, they were in Bridgeport.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 29, 2013)

The earlier pedals just say bridgeport on the endcap and look like some of the later torringtons. Ill see if I can dig up a picture.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 29, 2013)

Like this? 
I thought maybe "star" and " Bridgeport" were more the style of pedal. Earlier and later versions make sense also.  
What about the BGI and Torrington relationship?


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 29, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Giovani what a great bike!
> 
> 
> Here are pedal markings showing BGI co on the end cap.
> ...



_Torrington Co._


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 29, 2013)

2jakes said:


> 1915 Bicycle Catalog MEAD CYCLE CO Chicago Motorbike
> on ebay...




I'm missing something? What's in the Mead catalog?


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 29, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> I'm missing something? What's in the Mead catalog?




Sorry Pls. disregard .


----------



## chitown (Jul 29, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torrington_Company

Interesting that they just renamed the Excelsior Needle Co. and stated a second company for either a tax shelter or cash infusion of some sort. Ah the days of unregulated free enterprise. No wonder it's so hard to tell who manufactured certain machines and components.

The Excelsior Needle Co was one of the main share holders of Excelsior Supply that became Excelsior Motor Mfg. (owned by George & Fred Robie) 1st to import safety bike "the James" into America. Beginning of the end for the high wheelers.

per wiki:

"Excelsior Needle continued to diversify, forming a subsidiary named Torrington Swaging Company, to manufacture spokes for bicycle wheels. (This was in response to a new feature of the sewing machine industry that took shape during the 1890s: Sewing machine manufacturers, led by the Singer Company, had begun to manufacture bicycles in increasing numbers.) Excelsior Needle also acquired controlling interest in two sales organizations--Boston-based S.M. Supplies Company and New York City-based C.B. Barker & Company--and moved beyond U.S. borders for the first time with the establishment of American Supplies Company in England."


----------

